# Newbie from Texas!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Gena! Welcome to The Horseforum!

Lol, I love all the family you have in the barn! How many horses do you have? Are they all yours?

Nice to meet you! :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome to the horseforum and hope you enjoy it here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Aw, cute pics!
Have fun posting.


----------



## lucky lady (Oct 10, 2008)

Most of the horses are my moms but being the lovely daughter that I am I help her with them when she needs it. 
In all there are 4 horses and 1 pony, the one below and the pony are mine.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum! Have fun posting!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

glad your here!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Great pictures! Welcome to HF!


----------

